# Feb temps set over 1,000 new records in US alone



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2020)

*Above-average February temperatures set over 1,000 new records in US alone*

Link:
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/above-average-february-temperatures-set-over-1000-new-records-in-us-alone/700454


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2020)

legalskier said:


> *Above-average February temperatures set over 1,000 new records in US alone*
> 
> Link:
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/above-average-february-temperatures-set-over-1000-new-records-in-us-alone/700454



Sad I believe it was never winter except few days in flat land of mid Hudson Valley


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 16, 2020)

I can only remember 2 days this year where it actually felt like winter in southern NY. I feel like Vermont resorts had a fair share of cold days including MLK Monday, but nothing around here. This March has been comprised of mostly 60 degree high temperatures and on Friday it is forecasted to be 72 degrees. Wtf is wrong with this winter??


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I can only remember 2 days this year where it actually felt like winter in southern NY. I feel like Vermont resorts had a fair share of cold days including MLK Monday, but nothing around here. This March has been comprised of mostly 60 degree high temperatures and on Friday it is forecasted to be 72 degrees. Wtf is wrong with this winter??



Life in North East at low elevation going on forever


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 27, 2020)

Bump
Wish it was 40 degrees outside.
I don't deal with summer weather at all good my body hates it
I fell like my etnal body temperature is now like 25 degrees warmer than anyone else
Hope u all enjoy the summer
I be in my apartment in AC 95% of summer
&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;&#55356;&#57279;&#55357;&#56863;


----------

